# So: Cool Hand Luke



## Sterling (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "What we have here is a failure to communicate."



Well I saw it today in class, and I have to say: for a 60's movie it was good, even without special effects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone else seen and liked this movie?


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen or heard of it...But it sure sounds good from your P.O.V!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 4, 2010)

Heh, i was just talking to Wife® about this movie the other day. There are two Paul Newman flicks that i haven't watched yet, that i've REALLY wanted to check out. This, and The Sting. I've only ever heard good things about them, and i'm sure they'll be a good solid watch, just... haven't, yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good to know it still holds up


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 4, 2010)

This movie is a classic, gotta be one of the best movies i've watched. 

For those who haven't seen it, you are missing out on a true masterpiece.


----------



## BionicC (Feb 4, 2010)

Mmm, eggs.


----------

